# AGA Layout Competition



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

There might be a surprise over at....

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi

jB


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Like Jason mentioned, it is with great pleasure that the AGA announces the opening of the 2009 International Aquascaping Contest. We had another banner year with a bunch of tanks entered from many different countries. Our best of show this year was a stunner. Be sure to check it out!

Bailin Shaw
Aquascaping Contest Chair


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

So sweet! Thanks for posting; I've been waiting to check this out!!!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one, judges!


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

gf225 said:


> Nice one, judges!


A monumental result in biotopes.
Well deserved, too.

Envious congratulations, sir.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow! Those are some great pics of some excellently 'scaped tanks. BTW, if the AGA site is slow, and you use Bit Torrent, AGA has made a "zipped" file of the photos available. You can download a "Zipped" file of the photos via Bit Torrent here


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Nice one, judges!


Nice one(s) yourself! You kicked butt this year George.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone who entered, and many thanks to the judges for the scoring and ranking of so many great aquascapes!

I am always excited to see what aquarium designs appear in the AGA contest every year.

Carlos


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=210

is my fav. I don't really care for the "land scape" look.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I really liked that one as well. After staring at super-complex aquascapes for so long it's refreshing to see people who set up beautiful planted fish tanks rather than crazy sophisticated aquatic landscape aquariums. I liken it to food. One can only eat so many gourmet meals before needing some good ol' homecookin'. 

Congratulations and a big thank you to everyone who participated this year! Keep it up!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I had a couple of tanks in the contest. First time I ever entered a contest and it was a good experience. Thanks for the nice comments Judges


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

TAB said:


> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=210
> 
> is my fav. I don't really care for the "land scape" look.


That's one of our club member's tanks.  It's even more impressive in person from what I hear.


----------

